# Should chickenpox hurt?



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

DD is 3 and has chickenpox. She is in a LOT of pain. She says it doesn't itch a lot, just hurts.

My question is is this normal? Should I call her doctor (who has already been notified.) None of her friends, whom we got it from, seemed to have this much of a problem.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

it can cause discomfort, verging into pain, for some. Alot of times, viral infections can cause generalized aches/soreness, especially if there is a fever present. If you feel that she is significant pain and want to give her something to decrease/alleviate the pain, by all means, contact your doc.







s hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, cp can be painful b/c it's effecting the nerves.
I remember feeling lots of nerve pain when I had them as a kid.
Maybe Hyland's nerve tonic would offer some relief.
Or some people swear by Chikkie Spot Drops.

I hope she gets through them quickly.
Think of all the good immunity she's building!
Doesn't mean a thing to a 3 yr old eh?


----------



## Rocheal (Nov 16, 2007)

My ped today actually said they can either be very itchy or very painful.







:s to you mama! This too shall pass...


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I am glad you figured it out that it can be painful. I would at this stage give her CLO (cod liver oil) and SA (sodium ascorbate)..

She'll soon be done with it.


----------

